# DIY Jig Knobs



## dask

My first post here, and Im not sure if anyone has posted something similar in the past…but here goes.

First, I trace the knob template unto a piece of wood…










I then draw 3 lines from each of the 6 points that you see on the knob to find the center point.










I then use a 1/2 fostner bit to cut out where the 1/4-20 nut will fit into.










The next step is to use a hole saw to cut out knob. By keeping your piece secured to the drill press you are guaranteed that the hole for the nut and the outer cut will line up perfectly.










I then attach a fostner bit that will have the same radius as the knob, I secure the knob and drill out each section. This part takes some time since each time you have to release how you secure the nut to the drill press so you can rotate and align for the next cut…I use hold down clamps.










From smaller stock cut out part that will attach to the opposite side.[/COLOR][/B]



















I used a drum sander on my drill press to sand the knobs before I glued them…also, to make sure the holes line up. run a 1/4 bolt thru the knob and the round piece to make sure they are aligned properly when glued.


----------



## dask

I will search the forums guide but this might be faster…how do I get my pics to show properly? It seems that the right side of the pics are cutoff. Doesn't it automatically autofit the pic?


----------



## KnickKnack

It does seem to if you upload the picture to LumberJocks (I downloaded yours from photobucket, and uploaded it)...










PhotoBucket itself will let you resize the pictures to the "right" size, which seems to be a width of 640.

People here can "right click" and "View Image" whereupon they'll get the full size version, but they don't know there's some missing, do they!

The site autoresizing would be good though.

BTW - cool and useful post!


----------



## Bob817

That's alot easier than a tip I found on another web site and much nicer, thanks for posting.


----------



## LeeBarker

Nice sequence. I'd make one suggestion though: If you screwed the knob down to a sacrificial board to cut the finger recesses, couldn't you just drill one, rotate it, and drill the next?

I am looking now for excuses to make a few of these. Thanks for posting it. Have you tried this with Baltic birch ply?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## dask

Lee, im sure that would work but I prefer to rotate freely then secure to sacrificial board with a hold down clamp. 
Im sure your idea is probably my faster and I guess I could secure it with a wind nut so it wouldn't spin. I have 6to more to make in 5/16 and will try your idea.
BTW…the template is from an old fan that I disassembled and kept spare parts.
As for the ply…never made these before…youre looking at the first four but im sure ply would work.

Knick knack…thanks for the info. I also belong to routerforums and there is auto resizes…maybe they should add that option here.
Who do I need to speak to…LOL.

dask


----------



## MrRon

Put a flat washer on the bottom so you don't tear up the wood when tightening.


----------



## Dusty56

Very nice Blog ! Details AND Pictures even I could understand : ) LOL
Thank you and welcome to LJ's !


----------



## jusfine

Thanks for the tip!

Great first post!


----------



## Edwardnorton

I am always looking for new ways of doing this….thanks!


----------



## moonie

I like your's a lot batter.


----------



## PaulDoug

Thanks for taking the time to post this tutorial. Looks like a fun little project and I trying to think of an excuse to make some. I think I will use a T-nut instead of a hex nut. It will provided more threads, (I think) and seems like it would be easier to insure it was in straight with the knob.


----------

